# Vernetzung S7 200 >> Allen Bradley



## iceman (21 April 2007)

:???:  Hallo miteinander,

    wir verwenden für eine kleine kostengünstige Anlage standardmäßig eine S7-200. Kommunikation erfolgt normalerweise über Profibus(EM277).

  Nun zu meiner Frage: Wir sollen mit einer Allen Bradley kommunizieren, Typ ist leider noch nicht bekannt. 

Habe mit AB noch nie etwas zu tun gehabt, kann auch nichts aussagekräftiges im Internet finden.

            [FONT=&quot]Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben?

MfG
iceman

[/FONT]


----------



## JesperMP (21 April 2007)

Hallo Iceman.

Die Antwort hängt von der genauen Art von AB ab.

SLC500, PLC5, ControlLogix:
http://www.mysst.com

CompactLogix:
http://www.hilscher.com/products_details_hardware.html?p_id=P_43143e243d6d2

(disclaimer: Eigene erfahrung damit = NULL)


----------



## kpeter (22 April 2007)

hallöchen

über einen opc server ging es aber da hast du einen pc dazwischen

die clx kann auch über profibus reden mit einer eigenen karte 

aber ganz ehrlich wir haben es auch noch nie gemacht unsere s7 die wir verbunden haben haben wir nur hardware mässig zusammengehängt weil uns der aufwand zu gross ist


----------



## iceman (22 April 2007)

Hallo Jesper, hallo Locke,

  vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
  Ich sehe Licht am Horizont, es gibt also sicherlich eine Lösung.

  Hardwaremäßiger Signalaustausch reicht bei uns nicht, wir tauschen auch Soll- und Istwerte (real) aus.
  Leider erfahre ich in der Verhandlungsphase nie Details zur bauseitigen Steuerung, soll aber immer schon die Machbarkeit garantieren und Preise nennen.
  Man will mit _"Detailfragen die Kunden nicht verunsichern......"_
 Ist das bei Euch auch so??

Gruß
iceman


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2007)

iceman schrieb:


> Leider erfahre ich in der Verhandlungsphase nie Details zur bauseitigen Steuerung, soll aber immer schon die Machbarkeit garantieren und Preise nennen.
> Man will mit _"Detailfragen die Kunden nicht verunsichern......"_


Dies ist eine extrem dumme Annahme.
Es ist eine Garantie für viel Ärger und einen unbefriedigten Kunden.
Indem Du professionelles Interesse vom Anfang zeigst, weiß dein Kunde, daß du den Job anfassen kannst


----------



## iceman (22 April 2007)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Dies ist eine extrem dumme Annahme.
> Es ist eine Garantie für viel Ärger und einen unbefriedigten Kunden.
> Indem Du professionelles Interesse vom Anfang zeigst, weiß dein Kunde, daß du den Job anfassen kannst




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele,
leider sind unsere drei Geschäftsführer (wir sind ein Familienunternehmen) für den Verkauf verantwortlich, haben aber mit Technik überhaupt Nichts am Hut.
_"Profibus ist für Sie eher ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel_ und technische Details sind Nebensache".

Habe mir in endlosen Diskussionen schon manche Beule eingefangen...

Gruß
iceman


----------



## Maxl (30 April 2007)

Die einzige Datenschnittstelle zwischen S7 und AB, die wir bis jetzt um,gesetzt haben, war per RS232 (S7300 - Profibus - DP/RS232-Link - AB). Die Lösung kam aber nur zustande, weil sich unser Gegenüber weigerte, einen Profibus-Scanner in die AB einzubauen.

Ich denke, dass es 2 vernünftige Lösungen gibt:
1. Profibus - an der AB (egal ob SLC oder CLX) wird ein Profibus-Scanbner verbaut - die Verbindung sollte dann direkt per Master/Slave oder DP/DP-Koppler erfolgen.
2. Anybus-Gateway Profibus/DeviceNet http://www.anybus.com/products/products.asp?PID=178&ProdType=Anybus X-gateway
Ich würde diese Lösung eher empfehlen, da hier auf beiden Seiten übliche Techniken verwendet werden. Der Datenaustausch von S7 auf AB erfolgt transparent.

Ach ja: nachdem Real-Werte ausgetauscht werden sollen, gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um eine CompactLogix oder Controllogix handelt - die SLC unterstützt keine 32bit-Zahlen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## iceman (30 April 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Die einzige Datenschnittstelle zwischen S7 und AB, die wir bis jetzt um,gesetzt haben, war per RS232 (S7300 - Profibus - DP/RS232-Link - AB). Die Lösung kam aber nur zustande, weil sich unser Gegenüber weigerte, einen Profibus-Scanner in die AB einzubauen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass es 2 vernünftige Lösungen gibt:
> 1. Profibus - an der AB (egal ob SLC oder CLX) wird ein Profibus-Scanbner verbaut - die Verbindung sollte dann direkt per Master/Slave oder DP/DP-Koppler erfolgen.
> ...





Hallo Maxi,

heute kam die Info das auch unser Kunde keinen Profibus-Scanner einsetzen will.
Er besteht auf AB - also werde ich mich wohl oder übel mit AB auf die Schnelle befassen müssen.
Wir dürfen wohl die CompactLogix verwenden - mehr weiß ich noch nicht.
Werde mal schauen, was da kommt....

mfg
iceman


----------



## Maxl (30 April 2007)

iceman schrieb:


> Hallo Maxi


Maxl mit L



iceman schrieb:


> heute kam die Info das auch unser Kunde keinen Profibus-Scanner einsetzen will. Er besteht auf AB - also werde ich mich wohl oder übel mit AB auf die Schnelle befassen müssen. Wir dürfen wohl die CompactLogix verwenden - mehr weiß ich noch nicht.


Du wirst Dich damit relativ schnell anfreunden, vorausgesetzt Du bist ein Freund von KOP und STL.

Ansonsten ist die CompactLogix ein feines Teil. Haben schon einige im Einsatz.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## JesperMP (1 Mai 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ach ja: nachdem Real-Werte ausgetauscht werden sollen, gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um eine CompactLogix oder Controllogix handelt - die SLC unterstützt keine 32bit-Zahlen.


Dann verstehe ich nicht, wie ich Programme mit Gleitkommamathe auf das SLC500 schreiben könnte. 
Möglicherweise denkst du an das SLC5/01 oder das SLC5/02. Diese waren viel begrenzte Varianten des SLC500.
Aber klar, für neue Projekte sollt man für mindestens Compactlogix gehen.


----------



## iceman (1 Mai 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Maxl mit L
> 
> 
> Du wirst Dich damit relativ schnell anfreunden, vorausgesetzt Du bist ein Freund von KOP und STL.
> ...




[FONT=&quot]Sorry Maxl, hätte ich eigentlich sehen müssen..

[/FONT]KOP ist kein Problem, habe für einige Kunden in UK Mitsubishi Melsec (Q-Serie/A-Serie) programmiert. 
Eigentlich sollte auch AB kein Problem sein - wenn da nur nicht immer die Uhr weiterticken würde...
Der Tag müßte eben 48h haben....

Mal abwarten, was es im Detail wird, danach werde ich weitersehen.
Ansonsten wieder einmal Danke an dieses hervorragende Forum.


MfG
iceman


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Mai 2007)

Theoretisch kann man auch mit der E-Web-Karte über Ethernet mit der Siemens-Welt kommunizieren, da mußt Du Dich aber mit Sockets & Co beschäftigen, das geht mit Sicherheit nicht von Heute auf Morgen.


----------

